# "Mandatory Metallica" returns to Sirius XM radio,3/14-4/13/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Metallica fans and fans of rock/metal music should like this news,from Metallica's website. 

http://www.metallica.com/index.asp?item=602011

The channel will broadcast on channel 42 on XM,and channel 27 on Sirius.
It will be on-air 3/14-4/13/09.

Here are two more links about the channel,from Sirius and XM.

http://www.sirius.com/mandatorymetallica

http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/series/metallica.xmc


----------



## glorman (Jun 22, 2008)

I wonder if it will be on XMRO. I just subscribed today.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Damnit! Why the hell do these payola channels keep popping up. I'm a huge Metallica fan, and I'm appalled that Liquid Metal get preempted for this. This is the reason iPods exist. One artist channels suck!


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

First Fungus53 and now LM42! I honestly don't even know why I subscribe anymore. How much do you want to bet xmLM won't come back either?


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Damnit! Why the hell do these payola channels keep popping up. I'm a huge Metallica fan, and I'm appalled that Liquid Metal get preempted for this. This is the reason iPods exist. One artist channels suck!


+1 I'm a huge fan of the Beatles and Paul McCartney, but I don't need whole channels devoted to them . If I want a heavy dose of either, I'll just pop in a cd. Down with one atrist channels!!


----------



## WillieWildcat (Nov 4, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Damnit! Why the hell do these payola channels keep popping up. I'm a huge Metallica fan, and I'm appalled that Liquid Metal get preempted for this. This is the reason iPods exist. One artist channels suck!


Won't disagree with you there. LM is one of my faves and I like early Metallica, but they don't have a library big enough to play 24/7. I will listen for a while, then find my way back to Boneyard.


----------



## danzig13 (Mar 8, 2009)

that is stupid. i hated the whole AC/DC thing on the Boneyard for 3 months and now this?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> Damnit! Why the hell do these payola channels keep popping up. I'm a huge Metallica fan, and I'm appalled that Liquid Metal get preempted for this. This is the reason iPods exist. One artist channels suck!


I love this station. Plus the liquid metal station was the worst of the metal stations.

I am glad they brought back boneyard though. I do think it was better before they axed it.


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

what's frustrating is we have mandatory metallica on one channel....then, you switch to Boneyard...and they are playing a metallica song as well...

this has happened a few times


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

PTown said:


> First Fungus53 and now LM42! I honestly don't even know why I subscribe anymore. How much do you want to bet xmLM won't come back either?


Fungus 53 was about the only music channel I listened to. Faction is OK, but does not play anywhere near the punk playlist that Lou Brutus and Fungus did. I would kill to get it back.



sshams95 said:


> what's frustrating is we have mandatory metallica on one channel....then, you switch to Boneyard...and they are playing a metallica song as well...
> 
> this has happened a few times


I agree 100%! If there is an artist only channel, that artist should not be played on any other channel for the duration. This week I heard Metallica on Faction, Ocatane and Mandatory Metallica all at the same time. THat should not be allowed.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I keep getting more and more close to canceling. And things like this are like a green flag to the cancel finish line.

Boy, I miss XM.


----------



## Lowry666 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning,
I was a subscriber to both XM and Sirius until the big melding of the two. XM's Liquid Metal USED to be top shelf. Once they changed it, I had had enough. Cancelled my 3 Sirius radios and my 2 XM radios. I keep up with XM through Direct, and it is pretty lousy, and a friend has Sirius and I listen to his sometimes, and it has gone down too.
I told the CSRs when I dumped them that they were going to [email protected] off alot of their base customers, and viola', they are doing it. I realize what it takes to run a business and provide content that people want and will listen too, but you have to have a balance too. I see NO winners in this merger, just alot of frustrated subscribers and no real reason to become a subscriber to either one at this point.
As far as Liquid Metal, as DodgerKing stated, it sucked anyway, they should dump it.


Sorry for the rant!

Lowry


----------



## WillieWildcat (Nov 4, 2007)

Bring back HARD ATTACK!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Liquid Metal is more or less Hard Attack, with a different name. The old XMLM > Hard Attack. Hard Attack blows. Too much commercial metal with annoying wanna be headbanger on air personalities. When I fist got Sirius in 2004 it didn't even take me 10 minutes to discover how crappy the channnel was in comparison.


----------

